# My first Ariens, my first question about two different model #s



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, just picked up a new project. Any time I can grab a 32" blower for 25 bucks I'm all in 
Got it home and looked at the sticker on the impeller housing and it reads 10955, tells me it's a 1970 32" tractor model. When looking it up it does seem to be a tractor mounted blower.
Went back out and found a second sticker on the body of the transmission says 10954, 1969 7 hp 32".

Is it common for the older Ariens blowers to have two and different model numbers on them or is this a housing from a tractor swapped onto the transmission body ?? Somebody school me 

I likely won't have a chance to try it out this year as the snow is fading fast but is the 7hp really enough to run this thing or is a bigger engine appropriate ??


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes it is common for the two halves of the machine to have different model numbers, your blower could have been sold as two separate pieces but the bucket is for walk behind units only. Nice machine and a steal for that price!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

It's pretty neglected and I see why it was $25. It's worth way more just in parts but it's too nice to tear apart for parts. Chunks of the belt fell out when I pulled the bottom cover. The spring loaded left wheel disengage knob is rusted in. It was locked in gear ... had to drag it up from the back yard to get it to my truck. It would crank over but not fire. Was a real treat trying to drag it up the loading ramps !!!
The shifter and the engage handle hit someplace and you have to play with them like typewriter keys getting jammed. This is why the guy wanted it GONE. I'm just looking at the big picture and starting to track parts I know I'll need.
Needs some bushings but the wheels and augers are free !!! I'm surprised. Oil is like tar so that and the auger gear box will get some fresh stuff.

The lever on the left for the friction wheel . . . I found out why I had to drag it.
Handle released the friction wheel is on the drive plate, handle pulled part way up and it disengages and it will roll freely, all the way and it's back on the drive plate. When I was picking it up I never thought to try the handle half way.
This is wrong isn't it ??

AND . . . anyone know what to use for a new friction wheel ?? I came up with PN 3003 and I can't find one yet.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok crossed over the friction disc Ariens 3003 is replaced by Murray 35550, Snapper 1-0765, Jacobsen 158458 and Gilson 32222 or primeline from Oreilly 7-04211 for 11 bucks !!*



*


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Your garage is a mess!!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Are my eyes playing tricks on me...again, or does that have a 5' or so drift-cutter bar !


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thes snomblowers were actually sold as two peices. for example, you have the traction unit, which would have been sold without the snowblower. this is called a tractor unit, if you seperate the buckets from the tractor, you will see a clutch driven often a single belt that powers the transmission and attachment. the snowblower could them be replaced with different attachments such as a brush mower, pavement brush, and a bunch of other stuff i cant remember, that why the years are different, you arnt going insane!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks on me...again, or does that have a 5' or so drift-cutter bar !


Those are pictures from the ad. Yes that is a breaker bar and yes it's really tall and yes it's sticking straight up and only one on the right. I had to break the bolts off to remove it so it would fit under my topper.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And now I know that the handle for the friction wheel is bent or way out of adjustment. That and it's backwards from all the other machines. You pull the handle to stop motion and to shift and let go to operate.
If you fall it just keeps going. Think I might have to find a way to reverse that.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

actually, i probably shouldnt have told you that because now you will probably go looking for the mower, sorry


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, that bar could be your new light mount...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Only if you didn't put your eye out with it. Better served as a flag or pennant pole for the favorite team.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

43128 said:


> actually, i probably shouldnt have told you that because now you will probably go looking for the mower, sorry


Yup, it's a bad habit I picked up from going shopping with women I dated. You have to accessorize  Now I'm hunting for the tiller attachment.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats why im hesitating to get one because if i do i will go on a mad rampage looking for attachments!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Ok, just picked up a new project. Any time I can grab a 32" blower for 25 bucks I'm all in
> Got it home and looked at the sticker on the impeller housing and it reads 10955, tells me it's a 1970 32" tractor model. When looking it up it does seem to be a tractor mounted blower.
> Went back out and found a second sticker on the body of the transmission says 10954, 1969 7 hp 32".
> 
> ...


 you got yourself there a long road ahead to get that thing looking ship shape.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For me the "looking" part is at the end of the list. I don't mind if it looks like a junkyard dog as long as it's reliable and functional. After all I've only had it one day and I can't even take the pressure washer out there to clean it as I'd freeze the pump 
My plan is to get this overhauled and then send the Troy on it's way next fall. I am thankful for all the hard work it put in this winter and it worked well it's just not as stout as I expected from the Troy-bilt name. It really is just an MTD in red. That way I'll have a Craftsman 1032 and the Ariens for here and the other Craftsman 1032 at the other house.


----------

